# البنكرياس الاصطناعي Artificial Pancreas



## محمد مصلح النمر (18 مايو 2010)

البنكرياس الاصطناعي 

Artificial Pancreas ​

مقدمة طبية:​البنكرياس عضو فريد, عبارة عن غدة رمادية اللون ويقع في شمال التجويف البطني ويزن 60 جراما وطوله 12 –15سم, يقع في أعلى البطن من جسم الإنسان وقريبا من المعدة، ويحتوي على غدد قنوية تعرف باسم الغدد النسخية، تفرز عصارة البنكرياس في الاثنى عشر.
وتحتوي هذه العصارة على أنزيمات لهضم الطعام، كما يحتوي البنكرياس على غدد صماء تعرف بجزر لانجر هانز Langer hans وهي تحتوي على خلايا بيتا beta التي تفرز هرمون الأنسولين الذي ينظم كمية سكر الجلوكوز بالدم لتحويله لطاقة داخل الخلايا بالأنسجة والعضلات. ويوجد بجسم الإنسان حوالي 2 ملعقة صغيرة من الأنسولين وتظل هذه النسبة ثابتة . فلو قلت إلى نصف ملعقة أو تضاعفت إلى 4 ملاعق صغيرة يصاب الشخص بغيبوبة ويتعرض للموت. وتحتوي أيضا على خلايا ألفا alpha التي تفرز هرمون معروف باسم جلوكا جون glucagon له مفعول معاكس لمفعول الأنسولين.
هرمون الأنسولين يعمل على خفض نسبة الجلوكوز في الدم(من خلال تخزين السكر في العضلات). في حين أن هرمون الجلوكاجون يعمل على رفع نسبة السكر في الدم(يقوم باسترجاعه من العضلات ).







البنكرياس أحد أهم الغدد الموجودة في جسم الثدييات لها دور مزدوج:
1- غدة خارجية الإفراز :
تقوم بإفراز العصارة البنكرياسية الحاوية على أنزيمات هاضمة.​2- غدة داخلية الإفراز(صماء): 
تقوم على إفراز عدد من الهرمونات أهمها الأنسولين الذي يفرز من جزر لانغرهانز.


هرمون الأنسولين:
يعمل على خفض نسبة الجلوكوز في الدم ومصدره البنكرياس(من خلال تخزين السكر في العضلات) في حين أن هرمون الجلوكاجون يعمل على رفع نسبة السكر في الدم ومصدره البنكرياس .(يقوم باسترجاعه من العضلات )
اكتشف الدكتور فريدريك غرانت بانتنغ (الذي ولد في عام 1801م) التركيب الكيميائي لجزيء الأنسولين في عام 1923, يمر الأنسولين مباشرة في مجرى الدم حيث ينظم عملية بناء المواد الكربوهدراتية من سكر ونشاء, و يكون حقن الأنسولين تحت الجلد ولا يمكن أخذه عن طريق الفم لأن عصارات المعدة تتلفه.
تقوم شركة فازر Pfizer لإنتاج الأدوية بإنتاج أنسولين جديد يؤخذ عن طريق الاستنشاق عن طريق الأنف عبر بخاخ Inhaler بدلا عن طريق الحقن (الإبر), واستخدام الأنسولين بهذا الأسلوب لازال موضوع دراسة للتأكد من خلوه من الآثار الجانبية على الرئتين نتيجة للاستخدام الكثير.مستوى الجلوكوزِ لدى فرد معافى يَتراوحُ عموماً بين mg /dl 120-70 
- أنظمة توزيع الأنسولين:
1- الأنسولين المثالي : حقن تخت الجلد، وريدي ، داخل البيرتوان ، الرذاذ الأنفي، أنظمة الحقن .
2- أنظمة إطلاق الأنسولين : التحرير غير الفعال عن طريق الاستجابة الحيوية للأنسولين المخزن في حجيرات صغيرة مبرمجة .
3- مضخات التزويد بالأنسولين : وهي نوعان : 
الأول : أنظمة الحلقة المفتوحة : المضخات الحلولية ، المضخة البستونية ( المكبسية ) ، المضخات الدحروجية ، مضخات الضغط .
الثاني : أنظمة الحلقة المغلقة : حساسات الغلوكوز ،أنظمة تزويد مقادة بالسيرفو.
- إضافة لأنظمة الأنسولين التركيبية : زرع البنكرياس ، زرع جزر لانغرهانس ، زرع كبسولات من جزر لانغرهانس أو خلايا بيتا .

أنظمة تطبيق الأنسولين:
الأقلام و السرينجات:
استخدمت السريجات و الإبر تقليديا لإعطاء الأنسولين تحت الجلد , و نحصل على الأنسولين من قوارير صغيرة بتركيز 40 وحدة في الميلي ليتر.
عند بدايات استخدام الأنسولين لعلاج مرضى السكري ,استخدمت السرينجات الزجاجية ,فكانت هناك مشكلة في ضرورة التعقيم المتكرر , وقد تم التخلص من هذه المشكلة باستخدام السرينجات البلاستيكية (تستخدم لمرة واحدة), ولكن تبقى المهمة الملقاة على عاتق المريض المملة و الصعبة نوعا ما لملء السرينج من القارورة, و كان الحل باستخدام أقلام الأنسولين و التي يتم تخزين الأنسولين فيها في مستوعبات( خراطيش) , و يتم تثبيت ابرة على رأس الخرطوش يتم استبدالها بعد كل حقنة.
تحتوي هذه الخراطيش على 1.5 أو 3 مل من الأنسولين بتركيز 100 وحدة في المل, ولا يمكن استخدام الأقلام في حالة الأنسولين البطيء التأثير لأنه يتحول إلى كريستالات عند التركيز العالي, لذلك تستخدم الأقلام لحقن الأنسولين النظامي قبل كل وجبة و تستخدم السرينجات لحقن الأنسولين البطيء قبل النوم .
و بما أن مريض السكري يحتاج عادة 50 وحدة من الأنسولين يوميا , فإنه يتم تبديل الخرطوش ذوالسعة( 150 وحدة) كل ستة أيام , و أهم ميزات استخدام الأقلام أنها لا تحتاج إلى إعادة التعبئة و يمكن استخدامها بشكل متقطع, هذا و لقيت أقلام الأنسولين تقبلا واسعا عند المراهقين.

خزانات و مستوعبات و مرذذات الأنسولين:
تمت محاولة تطوير خزانات مرنة و قابلة للزراعة داخل الجسم أو أكياس مصنوعة من السليكون أو البوليميرات المرنة (elastomers) مزودة بقثاطر لتزويد الجسم بالأنسولين, كما يمكن تعبئتها عبر الجلد.
ترشح الأنسولين بمعدل ثابت إلى جوف البريتوان , و ذلك على افتراض امتصاصه من الشعيرات الدموية في غشاء البريتوان الذي يحدد الجهاز الهضمي.
يصل الأنسولين إلى الصمام البابي و بالتالي إلى الكبد و الذي يحسن من إنتاجيته.
و لكن يوجد العديد من المعوقات لهذا المبدأ نذكر منها:
1- يمكن أن يثير الخزان المزروع رد فعل غير مرغوب فيه في النسج أو يؤدي لظهور التهابات.
2- يمكن أن ينسد القثطار بكريستالات الأنسولين عند استخدامه براكيز عالية.
3- قد تتجمع بعض المواد الحيوية عند مقدمة القثطار و تعرقل حركة الأنسولين.
يعمل هذا النظام على تأمين الحد الأساسي من الأنسولين و يحتاج إلى دعمه بحقن قبل الوجبات (أو ما يسمى بالبلعات الوريدية), كما أن الخطرالأكبر يتمثل في إمكانية انفجار الخزان عرضيا و اعطاء المريض جرعة زائدة من الأنسولين.
مستوعبات الأنسولين:
حيث يحتجز الأنسولين (بشكله الكريستالي أو غير الكريستالي السائل) ضمن هذه المستوعبات ذات البنية البوليميرية القابلة للتحلل (التهتك) الحيوي, ومن ثم يتم تحرير الأنسولين ببطء نتيجة التحلل المائي التدريجي للحامل البوليميري.
تظهر مع المستوعبات نفس مشاكل الخزانات بالإضافة إلى أنه لم يتم تطوير نظام اعتمادا على هذا المبدأ يؤمن الأنسولين للجسم على المدى الطويل بشكل موثوق.
و العديد من الطرق لتأمين الانسولين للجسم مازالت قيد الإختبار, و بخاصة امتصاص الأنسولين عن طريق الأغشية المخاطية, حيث يمكن أن تصبح مرذذات الأنسولين الأنفية أكثر التطبيقات العملية للعلاج بالأنسولين إذا أمكن ايجاد طريقة معتمدة للتحكم بالجرعات المطبقة (المعطية).

مضخات الأنسولين :
في عام 1970 تمت دراسة المضخات الخارجية المبنية على أساس تصاميم المحقنة المجهزة بمحرك (motorized syringe) أو المضخات اللولبية المصغرة (miniature roller pump) متوقعين امكانية برمجتها مسبقا لتأمين الحد الأساسي من الأنسولين بالإضافة إلى البلعات الوريدية عند الوجبات دون الحاجة إلىت الوخزالمتكرر بالإبر.
لم تلقى هذه المضخات أي تقبل على أرض الواقع نظرا لكون النظام معقد و صعب الإستخدام و غير مقبول إجتماعيا.
تمت زراعة أول مضخة أنسولين و دراستها سريريا عام 1980.
و خلافا للعلاج بالهبارين أو علاج السرطان فإن العلاج بالأنسولين يتطلب مضخات قابلة للبرمجة مع امكانية تعديل معدل تدفق الأنسولين.
تؤمن المضخات المزروعة راحة أكبر للمريض من تلك المحمولة , حيث أن الأولى أقل جذبا للإنتباه نسبيا, كما أنه لا يوجد خطر من حدوث الإلتهابات عند نقطة دخول القثطار عبر الجلد كما في المضخات المحمولة .
كما أنها تسمح برشح الأنسولين داخل البريتوان و الذي ثبت أنه أكثر فعالية و كفاءة من إعطاء الأنسولين تحت الجلد .
هذه المضخات تعمل دون الإعتماد على تغذية راجعة نظرا لأن حساسات الغلوكوز في الدم المناسبة غير متوفرة حاليا و يتوجب على المريض أن يبرمج المضخة تبعا لحاجاته.

مضخات الأنسولين الداخلية:
هنالك عدة أنواع من مضخات الأنسولين القابلة للزرع داخل الجسم منها:
1- المضخة الد حروجية .
2- مضخة الغشاء ذو ذاكرة الشكل.
3- المضخة البستونية التي تعمل على مبدأ السولينويد.
4- المضخة التي تعتمد على ضغط بخار الفريون .

أولا: المضخة الد حروجية Peristaltic Pump :
يوجد في هذه المضخة خزان وجهاز سيطرة جرعة و بطارية وجهاز إرسال واستقبال. هذه الأداة حجمها تقريبا 1 " الى3". حجم هذه المضخات متفاوت. البعض منها موضوع جانبا المعدة، والبعض منها يستند إلى الأضلاع الاخفض (هذه ستكون أصغر), بعض هذه المضخات تحت سيطرة المريض، أمّا لاسلكيا أو بأزرار تحت الجلد يتم الضغط عليها.




ثانيا: مضخة الغشاء ذو ذاكرة الشكل: ​ The Memory shape Diaphragm Pump​​نوع جديد من المضخات يقترح مضخّة حجاب ذات ضغط ايجابي التي تسلّم كمية دقيقة من الأنسولين في كلّ ضربة.
تردد تشغيل المضخّة يمكن أن يكون 100 دورة بالثّانية، التي تعني بأنّ سرعة تسليم المضخّة تحدّد فقط بواسطة وقت الاستجابة من حسّاس الجلوكوز (30 ثانية).
إنّ المضخّة الحجاب الحاجز مصنّعة من فلم رقيق من Nitinol. وقد طوّرت في مختبر المواد النشيطة لجامعة كاليفورنيا في لوس أنجلوس.
حيث يتم ترسيب طبقة من تيتانيوم النيكل على صفيحة من السيلكون ,بعد ذلك على الوجه الخلفي لطبقة السيلكون يتم حفر منطقة صغيرة من الفيلم ,ويتم بعد ذلك تشكيل سطح التيتانيوم نيكل المتوضع فوق هذه المنطقة في درجة حرارة عالية 480درجة مئوية باستخدام رأس كروي.عندما تبرد فإنها تعود إلى وضعها المسطح, وعند تسخينها ثانية تعود لشكلها الكروي بفعل خاصية التذكر.
تشكل المضخة على فلم رقيق مستطيل الشكل ,والذي يعطي مساحة على الطرفين الفعالين من المضخة للتوصيل الكهربائي ,عند تسخين طبقة التيتانيوم نيكل بتمرير تيار كهربائي فيها حسب العلاقة(I2R (Joule) ) فإنها تتمدد وتأخذ الشكل الكروي





تؤمن هذه الخاصية عملية الضخ بعد تزويد مدخل ومخرج هذه المنطقة بصمامات عدم الرجوع (الكرة أو القرص), صمامات الكرة عندها ممانعة ممتازة ضدّ التدفق العكسي والتدفق الغير مقيّد في الاتجاه الإيجابي,أما صمام القرص فهو اصغر وله خصائص جيدة للتدفق العكسي وخصائص ممتازة للتدفق الأمامي.




يتم عادة حقن مواد مضادة للالتهابات (dexamethasone) أثناء حقن الأنسولين , إنّ نظام المضخّة مزدوج التصميم لتزويد الأنسولين إلى الغشاء البريتوني بالإضافة إلى تزويد dexamethasone إلى موقع حساس الجلوكوز موضح في الشكل أدناه.





ثالثا:المضخة التي تعتمد على ضغط بخار الفريون:
تعتمد هذه المضخة على آلية عمل ذكية , فهي عبارة عن صندوق صلب مقسوم إلى حجرتين بواسطة منفاخ معدني يتألف من حاجز مسطح و حزام على شكل اركديون ( يشكل إطار المنفاخ) إحدى الحجرتين يمكن الوصول إليها من الخارج من خلال منفذ تعبئة مدفون تحت الجلد و تحتوي على محلول الأنسولين المركز.
الحجرة الثانية (المنفاخ) تكون مملوءة بالفريون السائل و الذي يتبخر عند درجة حرارة 37 مئوية عند ضغط ثابت 0.6 بار.
يتبخر الفريون تحت تأثير حرارة الجسم (المتجددة بشكل مستمر عن طريق الإستقلاب و الدورة الدموية) و يؤدي الضغط المتزايد في المنفاخ إلى تحريك الحاجز و يجبرالأنسولين على الرشح عبرقثطار توصيل دقيق .
هذا و يستعيد الفريون طاقته عندما نعيد ملء خزان الأنسولين نظرا لأن الضغط اللازم لإزاحة الحاجز بالإتجاه المعاكس يسيل بخار الفريون داخل الحجرة.
الصندوق الخارجي مصنوع من التيتانيوم على شكل قرص, و يستوعب خزان الأنسولين من 15 و حتى 25 مل من الأنسولين المثبت باستخدام الـ(polygenol) عند تركيز 100 أو 400 وحدة في المل, و يؤمن فترة من الراحة للمريض (بين تعبئتين) من شهر و حتى ثلاثة أشهر.
هذا و يمكن إعادة تعبئة الخزان عن طريق وخز المنفذ عبر الجلد حتى 500 مرة.
يتم زراعة المضخة تحت التخدير العام أو الموضعي بين الجلد و العضلات في المنطقة الوحشية من البطن, و يمكن أن تتوضع نهاية القثطار حيث تفرغ الأنسولين تحت الجلد أو داخل البريتوان.
تؤمن المضخة تدفق ثابت للأنسولين, و يتوجب على المريض أن يدعمها بالحقن عند الوجبات.
ظهر موديل أحدث من هذه المضخة مزود بمنفذ جانبي يسمح بتطبيق البلعات الوريدية عبر القثطار مباشرة عند الحاجة.
لتبديد الضعط الناجم عن تبخر الفريون قبل أن يصل إلى القثطار فإنه على الأنسولين أن يعبر مرشح للجراثيم 0.22 ميكرومتر و يمر عبر انبوبة شعرية فولاذية بطول 3 سم و قطر 50 مكرومتر.
يمكن تعديل التدفق الأساسي من 0.001 و حتى 0.5 مل في الساعة و يمكن إعطاء البلعات الوريدية عن طريق تحرير كمية محددة من الأنسولين يتم تخزينها في مجمع مضغوط و ذلك بفتح الصمام المؤدي للقثطار . و يتم التحكم بفتح و إغلاق الصمام (و بالتالي تحرير الأنسولين لتأمين البلعات الوريدية) عن طريق وحدة الكترونية تفعل باليد أو برامج ترتبط مع المضخة عن طريق مقياس يراقب عمل المضخة لاسلكيا, ولتحقيق ذلك التحكم نحتاج إلى مصدر طاقة ثاني يمكن تأمينه عن طريق مدخرات(lithium thiomile) و التي يصل عمرها إلى ثلاث سنوات.
حساسات الجلوكوز:

هنالك عدة طرق لمراقبة تركيز الجلوكوز في الدم بشكل مستمر, ويظهر الشكل التالي بعض هذه الطرق:
تعتمد الطريقة الأولى على زرع حساس جلوكوز أنزيمي تحت الجلد,ويتآلف الحساس من الكترود يحتوي في رأسه على إنزيم أكسيد الجلوكوز الذي ينشط التفاعل التالي:




 الشكل 2
 تقنيات مختلفة للمراقبة المستمرة للجلوكوز


يتناسب مستوى H2O2 مباشرة مع كمية الجلوكوز المتوفرة في السائل الخلالي ,ويتم قياس مستوى H2O2 من خلال قياس التيار الكهربائي الناتج عن أكسدة ال H2O2.
من محاسنها, صغيرة الحجم و تكلفتها منخفضة, أما مساوئها فقد تكون في التوافقية الحيوية وعدم استقرار الحساس.
كما يمكن تحديد مستوى الجلوكوز بطريقة لاجراحية الثالثة في الشكل باستخدام الإشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية (nm 1300-600),وذلك إما من خلال قياس التفاعلات المباشرة بين جزيئات الجلوكوز وهذه الإشعاعات (قياس امتصاص الضوء) أو من خلال التأثير غير المباشر للجلوكوز على خصائص الجلد (قياس تبعثر الضوء).من محاسن هذه الطريقة, عدم الشعور بالآم, ومن مساؤها التكنولوجيا المعقدة والتداخلات العديدة.
أما الطريقة الثانية,فتعتمد على مبدأ الديلزة الدقيقة حيث يتم زرع قثطار في النسج الدهنية تحت الجلد ويتضمن هذا القثطار في رأسه ليف شبه نفوذ حيث يتم تروية هذا الليف بسائل خالي من الجلوكوز ,ومن خلال هذا الليف فان سائل التروية والسائل الخلالي المحيط بالقثطار هما بحالة تبادل مستمرة. 



وبنتيجة فرق تركيز الجلوكوز بين سائل التروية والسائل الخلالي فان الجلوكوز ينتقل من السائل الخلالي إلى سائل التروية.وبعد ذلك يتم قياس تركيز الجلوكوز في سائل التروية خارج الجسم بطريقة مشابهة للحساس المزروع, من محاسنها التوافقية والأداء المستقر,ومن مساؤها كبيرة الحجم وغالية.
البنكرياس الاصطناعي:
إن مرضى السكّريِ الذين مستويات جلوكوز دمِّهم تَبقي قريبة من المستوى الطبيعي بواسطة الإجراءاتُ العلاجّيةُ المناسبة لتفادي خطر حوادث ُنقص سكر الدم الخطر وتُطوّرُ التعقيداتَ لمرض السكري يعدون من الأقلية . شرط مسبق لهذا النجاحِ المراقبة القَريبة لمستويات جلوكوزِ الدمِّ. لذا الكثير مِن ْنشاط البحثِ وُجّه نحو تطويرِ حساّسات ِغير مؤلمةِ تقريبا ًلقياس مستمر لمستوى جلوكوزِ الدمِّ. إنّ الهدفَ هو تطوّيرْ نظام يزاوج مراقبة جلوكوزِ الدمِّ المستمرةِ بمضخّةِ أنسولين وهكذا يعمل البنكرياس الاصطناعي.

إن صناعة البنكرياس الصناعي يتم بخطوتين:

1- الخطوة الأولى هو توفير جهاز يقوم بحساب السكر بصفة مستمرة مقروءة ومشاهدة من قبل المريض والطبيب في نفس اللحظة وقد توفر هذا الجهاز. يقوم هذا الجهاز بحساب السكر اللحظي ويتخاطب مع مضخة الأنسولين معطياً المريض الخطوات والتوصيات اللازمة لتعديل مستوى السكر ويكون هذا التخاطب لاسلكياً مع مضخة الأنسولين.

2- الخطوة الثانية هي المضخة التي تزرع داخل الغلاف البريتوني والتي تحفظ الأنسولين لمدة تتراوح بين الشهر والثلاثة أشهر ويتم إعادة تعبئتها بصفة متباعدة ويتم برمجتها بصفة أوتوماتيكية خارجياً.
لقد أجريت دراسات كثيرة في هذا المجال على مرضى عدة وأثبتت نجاحها وقدرتها على حفظ معدلات السكر التراكمية وبالتالي مضاعفات السكر المستقبلية ولكن مازال هناك بعض المشاكل التقنية، ومثال ذلك انسداد القناة الناقلة للأنسولين وحدوث الالتهاب وانتهاء عمل البطاريات.




فأصبح الآن لدينا جهازان احدهما قادر على حساب مستوى السكر بصفة مستمرة ولحظية ويخاطب جهاز مضخة الأنسولين موجهاً لها التعليمات الواجب إتباعها، ويقوم المريض بدوره بإتباع هذه التعليمات وتنفيذها.
ولكي تكتمل حلقة البنكرياس الصناعي في المستقبل نحن بانتظار مضخة أنسولين خارجية أي خارج جسم الإنسان أو داخلية مزروعة داخل جسم الإنسان قادرة على استقبال تعليمات جهاز تحليل السكر المستمر وتنقيتها دون الرجوع للمريض وانتظار موافقته على هذه التعليمات آخذين في الحسبان بأن تكون هذه التعليمات والإشادات صحيحة وصائبة. ويوضح الشكل أدناه حلقة البنكرياس المغلقة.




دورنا كمختصين في الهندســة الطبيـــة في هذه الحالة يتجلى من خلال تصميم منظومة هندسية ملائمة تحقق هدفين رئيسيين هما:
1- توفير العلاج اللازم لهذا الداء ومحاولة منع حدوث المضاعفات المصاحبة له.
2 - تقليل حالة عدم الارتياح وتوفير الراحة والأمان للمريض لدى استخدامه الأساليب المتبعة للعلاج, والتي يعاني منها من خلال الاستخدام المتكرر للحقن سواء أثناء أخذ الأنسولين أو عند تحليل نسبة السكر في دمه.


لذلك ,وبالاعتماد على مبدأ هندسي معروف هو الـــ Feedback Control System
تم تصميم منظومة إلكتروميكانيكية ( البنكريــاس الصناعـــي Artificial Pancreas)لأنها تضطلع تقريباً بنفس الدور الذي يقوم به البنكرياس الطبيعي, يعتمد مبدأ عمل هذه المنظومة بشكل أساسي على التنسيق الدقيق بين مكوناتها الرئيسة الثلاث :
1- حساسات الجلوكوز.
2- مضخة الأنسولين.
3- وحدة التحكم.
وحدة السيطرة : Control Unit
وهي عبارة عن نظام إلكتروني يعمل وفق آلية معينة Algorithm للتنسيق بين عمل المتحسس و المضخة بشكل دقيق، ويكون موضعه خارج جسم المريض.في حالة زيادة كمية السكر في الدم إلى أكثر من المعدل الطبيعي)وهو ما يعاني منه المريض بداء السكري) فأن المادة الكيميائية الموجودة في المتحسس المزروع ستتفاعل مع السكر الزائد وبمساعدة الأوكسجين الموجود في الدم (كريات الدم الحمراء / الهيموجلوبين ) مما سينتج مركب حامضي قلق سرعان ما يتفكك إلى أيونات موجبة وسالبة (يتحلل كهربائياً ) , أو بعبارة أخرى ستتولد إشارة كهربائية ضعيفة سيلتقطها المتحسس ليرسلها بدوره إلى وحدة السيطرة والتي ستقوم بدورها وفق الآلية المتبعة بإعطاء إشارة إلى مضخة الأنسولين لغرض ضخ الأنسولين في الدم حتى يتم إيصال مستوى السكر إلى معدله الطبيعي فيتوقف الضخ.

هنا يتضح بشكل كبير مبدأ الـ Feedback Control System بحيث إن الإشارة المرسلة من قبل المتحسس ستمثل بمثابة الإدخال إلى وحدة السيطرة ( Input) , بينما ستكون الإشارة المرسلة إلى مضخة الأنسولين بمثابة الإخراج من وحدة السيطرة (Output) وتستمر هذه العملية بشكل دورة مغلقة  closedloop وبموجب الآلية المبرمجة وفقها وحدة السيطرة وصولها إلى المستوى الطبيعي للسكر في الدم .Set Level




إن التوصل لهذه التقنية وهي تقنية البنكرياس الصناعي ليست بعيدة المنال فتقنية جهاز تحليل السكر المستمر المخاطب لمضخة الأنسولين متوفر الآن ومضخة الأنسولين الخارجية والداخلية المزروعة قادرة على تلقي تعليمات جهاز التحليل ولم يبق غير إيجاد وسيلة لتنفيذ هذه التعليمات بصفة أوتوماتيكية،وليس هذه الخطوة بالصعبة مقارنة بما قد تم انجازه.


----------



## زرياب الشيخ (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سيدي الفاضل انا مهندس بالسنة الاخير بالجامعة ومشروع التخرج عن البنكرياس الصناعي..اتمنى ان توضح توضيح تفصيلي نوع واسم السنسور المستخدم وكيف استطيع الحصول عليه او كيفية تصميم نموذج له اذا امكن 
وشكرا لمجهودك يا باش مهندس


----------



## مهندسة جادة (29 مايو 2010)

صراحة موضوع رائع


----------

